# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Куплю караталы!

## Антоний

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные. Примите мои почтительные поклоны.

Я ищу маленькие караталы из белой меди. Они должны быть качественными и должны быть
настроены на один и тот же тон.

Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## Антоний

Моё обращение к тем кто живёт в Москве  :smilies:

----------


## Ivan

И я такие же хочу, а дорого они стоят?

----------


## Антоний

Я не знаю. Но в Москве если и есть такие, то наверное дорого. Нужно просить кого-то кто из Индии едет, чтобы привезли.

----------


## Ivan

А маленькие это какой размер, 50 мм или больше? Надо будет спросить, когда 22-й том Шримад Бхагаватам буду покупать, а что это такое белая медь?

----------

